

Unthink.com - Anti-Facebook Network Launched Today - rkalla
http://unthink.com/

======
beforebeta
I don't get it! How does this network work? What value does it provide? Why
would it make me move away from FB? How is this different from diaspora?

~~~
philbarr
I wasted about 3 minutes of my life just now trying to work that out.

Apparently, lots of people are challenging preconceived ideas somehow. That's
nice for them. Moving on...

